# what are the faster ?



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i like run my zooka on stand up commercial job but i think on residential job the super taper are faster what you thinking ?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Homax Banjo smokes both lol


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Gun is all I will say on this!:whistling2:


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

In tight places a banjo for time.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

last job I ran the zook other guy super taper. I was faster.


----------

